# Where is basic guide? Please help a noob.



## Vapor (Feb 12, 2012)

I have found so many android sites and roms and links that I am truly confused now.....

This is all I want to do :

1. install aopk
2. install gapps fixed

*I have stock rom and it's rooted.*

I literally have to visit 12 different websites and soooo many links to get what is needed. But by the time i download everything Im confused.


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you see those 3 giant buttons that say "PINNED" at the top of this forum? Look in that general direction.


----------



## Vapor (Feb 12, 2012)

I did read through those, just didn't decide on a rom. I will go by that guide. Thanks


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Remember to thank droidstyle for all his time and effort in putting that great guide together!


----------



## Vapor (Feb 12, 2012)

Ran into another problem, I am following guide 4, but multiupload is down.......now what do I do?

lol...this is a pain in the ass


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

Vapor said:


> Ran into another problem, I am following guide 4, but multiupload is down.......now what do I do?
> 
> lol...this is a pain in the ass


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1349895

There's some new EH03 links in there.


----------

